# Jumnapari goats from India



## Naef hajaya (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 15, 2013)

They make me think of critters out of a Star Wars movie. Cool looking.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are some amazing ears they have. And yes, they do look like Jar Jar Binks from Star Wars


----------

